
Intel, Google, Microsoft, and Others Launch Confidential Computing Consortium - MordodeMaru
https://venturebeat.com/2019/08/21/intel-google-microsoft-and-others-launch-confidential-computing-consortium-for-data-security/
======
carapace
[https://confidentialcomputing.io/](https://confidentialcomputing.io/)

> CCC is a project community at the Linux Foundation dedicated to defining and
> accelerating the adoption of confidential computing. It will embody open
> governance and open collaboration that has aided the success of similarly
> ambitious efforts.. The effort includes commitments from Arm, Baidu, Google
> Cloud, Intel, Microsoft, Red Hat, Swisscom and Tencent.

